# Spanish: Murciélago



## cuevano

Does anyone know the reason for the "la" in murcielago?  It seems that "murciego would adequately represent "blind mouse" or the Portuguese "morcego."   I suspect some sort of phonetic reason. But on a more fanciful note, could "cielago" be a hybrid of "blind" (ciego) and "sky" (cielo) or "blind sky mouse?"


----------



## nzaballa

That is a good question, I never thought about it before. I looked it up and I came this this answer, hope it's helpful!

http://etimologias.dechile.net/?murcie.lago


----------



## Agró

*murciélago/murciégalo.*

(Del lat. _mus, muris_, ratón, y _caecŭlus_, dim. de _caecus_, ciego).

Hay una metátesis -galo-->-lago.


----------



## sinderik

Hay un paso intermedio en el origen de la palabra, que es el antiguo _murciégalo. _


----------



## jilar

Mus (ratón-mouse) caec*ul*us (cieguillo/ito - a little blind one). "ratón cieguillo= ratoncillo ciego = a little blind mouse"
Caecus= ciego -a blind one

Murciégalo (español medieval e incluso actual, pero menos recomendable por poco uso) > [Por metátesis] > Murciélago (español actual)

En gallego es como en portugués, observa la explicación de Sarmiento (año 1762)
http://sli.uvigo.es/ddd/ddd_pescuda.php?pescuda=morcego&tipo_busca=lema

El mezclar ciego y cielo a mi modo de ver también es una buena idea. Yo creo que cualquier persona antes describiría a un murciélago como "ratón volador" o "ratón del cielo", que "ratón ciego".
Cualquiera ve que vuelan, pero saber o no si son ciegos ... hay que tenerlos en la mano y hacer algún experimento ¿no?

Y ahora te pregunto yo:
¿Por qué "mouse" y no simplemente "mus" como el latín original?


----------



## cuevano

Thank you all for your help.


----------



## Amapolas

jilar said:


> Y ahora te pregunto yo:
> ¿Por qué "mouse" y no simplemente "mus" como el latín original?



Interesante pregunta. Te contesto yo. 

Primero con la intuición. La E del final es muda, y que sea OU en vez de U no hace mucha diferencia, especialmente teniendo en cuenta el lío de ortografía/pronuciación generado por el Great Vowel Shift algunos siglos atrás.

Pero lo interesante es que fui a buscar la etimología de _mouse_ primero en mi diccionario de papel (¿decimos así ahora?) y luego _online_ y fíjate lo que hallé. Que no viene al inglés vía latín y francés (lo primero que uno pensaría) sino que ya formaba parte del OE, llegando, a través de las lenguas proto-germánicas, desde una raíz proto-indoeuropea. Por eso es que la palabra se asemeja a sus "primas" en sánscrito, latín y griego.

Esto es lo que hallé: 

Old English mus "small rodent," also "muscle of the arm," from Proto-Germanic *mus (cf. Old Norse, Old Frisian, Middle Dutch, Danish, Swedish mus, Dutch muis, German Maus "mouse"), from PIE *mus- (cf. Sanskrit mus "mouse, rat," Old Persian mush "mouse," Old Church Slavonic mysu, Latin mus, Lithuanian muse "mouse," Greek mys "mouse, muscle").​
Y ahora pregunto yo: ¿Cómo es que nosotros tenemos ratón y no mus (mientras que sí tenemos musaraña)? El ratón es un bichito muy resbaladizo. En castellano usamos un diminutivo de rata, en italiano es topo, en francés souris.


----------



## nelliot53

Interesante hilo.  Por acá, de vez en cuando escuchamos la palabra "*murciégalo*" por murciélago.  Tambien he escuchado la palabra "*estógamo*" por estómago.  Y que coincidencia que la letra que se traspone en ambos casos es la "*g*".


----------



## Sersol

*Murciélago*

Felicitemos a *Amapolas *por su aportación.
A propósito, no se si ya mencionó alguien que es una de las pocas palabras del español que contiene las cinco vocales.
*Cervantes *escribe:  ¡Infelice estado de los músicos, *murciégalos *y lechuzos, siempre sujetos a semejantes lluvias y desmanes! (En: La Ilustre Fregona)
_*Murciégalos*_: se trata de una metátesis, frecuentes en la evolución del español, y más, antes de la generalización de la imprenta y la escuela.

Cordial saludo.
*Recordemos al mundo que la alimentación de todos depende de los polinizadores. Mejoremos la imagen y la conservación de los murciélagos.


----------



## jilar

Sí, Amapolas, gracias por ilustrarnos. Aunque mi pregunta no iba en ese sentido.

Iba más bien para ver que al igual que al creador le extrañaba el añadido de dos letras formando una sílaba "LA", por evoluciones del lenguaje, estaríamos en el mismo caso entre MUS (independiente de su origen) y finalmente el añadido de una O y una E en el inglés actual, dos letras de más.


----------



## Amapolas

jilar said:


> Sí, Amapolas, gracias por ilustrarnos. Aunque mi pregunta no iba en ese sentido.
> 
> Iba más bien para ver que al igual que al creador le extrañaba el añadido de dos letras formando una sílaba "LA", por evoluciones del lenguaje, estaríamos en el mismo caso entre MUS (independiente de su origen) y finalmente el añadido de una O y una E en el inglés actual, dos letras de más.



Ah, bueno, sobre eso específicamente era la primera parte de mi respuesta, la que no era muy científica.  Pero tampoco tan descabellada; ya sabemos que la ortografía inglesa tiene cositas así. Y es cierto también que mucho de esto se debe en parte a no tener una Academia al estilo de la RAE, y en parte al Great Vowel Shift, que se dio en una época en la que la ortografía todavía estaba poco regulada.


----------



## Forero

_House_, _louse_, y _mouse_ en inglés siguen la ortografía francesa (e.g. de _blouse_). En el inglés antiguo fueron _hus_, _lus_, y _mus_.


----------



## jilar

Forero said:


> _House_, _louse_, y _mouse_ en inglés siguen la ortografía francesa (e.g. de _blouse_). En el inglés antiguo fueron _hus_, _lus_, y _mus_.


Muy interesante ... y ahora que lo veo (desconocía _louse_ y su plural _lice_, siguiendo la pauta de _mouse/mice_) ¿alguna vez el plural de casa (house) pudo ser *hice*?
No debería extrañarnos, la verdad.


----------



## Amapolas

jilar said:


> Muy interesante ... y ahora que lo veo (desconocía _louse_ y su plural _lice_, siguiendo la pauta de _mouse/mice_) ¿alguna vez el plural de casa (house) pudo ser *hice*?
> No debería extrañarnos, la verdad.


Y el de blouse, blice. OK, lo estoy llevando muy al extremo ¿no?


----------



## francisgranada

Otro ejemplo de metátesis, aunque un poquito diverso, es _milagro_, en vez del más antiguo _miraglo _(< _miraclo _< _miraculo _< _miraculu[m], _en fin derivado del verbo _mirare_).


----------



## Penyafort

Not much of a mystery, I guess. From the Latin _murem caecum _'blind mouse (in acc. form)' you get _*murecècu, _origin for the Galician-Portuguese _morcego _or the Aragonese _moriciego. _If you make it small and call it _*murecèculu _'little blind mouse', then you can get the Spanish _murciégalo_, still said in some places. As it has been said, there clearly was metathesis, and _murciégalo _changed into the common form _murciélago_.

Other Romance languages also call their bats with something related to mice or rats: French _chauve-souris _(souris=mouse), Catalan _ratapinyada _(rata=rat), etc.


----------

